# Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln



## Kunde (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Ende März geht es dieses Jahr nach Langeland. Hauptsächlich will ich versuchen mal ne Meerforelle zu fangen aber ein gemütlicher Brandungsansitz soll auch mit drin sein.
Da meine Brandungsrute letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn ihr zeitliches gesegnet hat muss was neues her.
Da ich am Meer nur 1-2 mal im Jahr zum fischen komme suche ich ein preiswertes Gerät.

Hab natürlich schon ein paar Kataloge durchgeschaut und da sind mir folgende Ruten aufgefallen:

- Yad Wisper Beach Master (4,20m 100-250gr. 3teilig)
- Cormoran Seacor Mega Surf 100-200G (4,20m 100-200gr. 3teilig)
- Sänger Aquantic Power Surf (4,20m 100-250gr. 3teilig)

würde nun gern mal höher ob jemand mit den Ruten Erfahrung hat oder ob es noch ganz andere Empfehlungen gibt!

bin um jede Hilfe dankbar da ich hier keine Chance hab Brandungsruten "live" anzuschauen...

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## lsski (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Kauf dir eine Heavy Feederrute das macht viel mehr Sinn.
Man sieht die Bisse besser und kann sie überall einsetzen.
Ich fange mit einer Feeder immer deutlich besser als mit einer Brandungsrute.
Von Sänger gibt es da eine 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/24208
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/20989
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/28052/67
Ich Persönlich habe die aber in 


Länge: 4,80 m
Transportlänge: 133  cm
Wurfgewicht: 160 - 250 g
Teile: 4+3
Gewicht: 409 g
 http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelsport-24.com/images/product_images/info_images/1413_0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angelsport-24.com/Angelruten/Feederruten/Jenzi-Feederruten-Aicas-Feeder-Force::1413.html&usg=__7WYzMudSCr75fbxf9YxHYSqbWEM=&h=330&w=330&sz=7&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=nR_0dxlkDnZ_eM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=109&ei=PwYXT4mVKpH98QPihdGLDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djenzi%2Baicas%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D564%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=284&vpy=123&dur=1518&hovh=224&hovw=224&tx=127&ty=105&sig=103850564277924969634&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## degl (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



Kunde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ende März geht es dieses Jahr nach Langeland. Hauptsächlich will ich versuchen mal ne Meerforelle zu fangen aber ein gemütlicher Brandungsansitz soll auch mit drin sein.
> Da meine Brandungsrute letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn ihr zeitliches gesegnet hat muss was neues her.
> Da ich am Meer nur 1-2 mal im Jahr zum fischen komme suche ich ein preiswertes Gerät.
> ...



Da ich alle Drei schon mal begrabbelt habe, meine ich das du mit der Yad den meisten Spass haben wirst und sie ist "nur" ca. 20€ teurer(falls ich den gleichen Katalog kenne)

gruß degl


----------



## Kunde (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> Da ich alle Drei schon mal begrabbelt habe, meine ich das du mit der Yad den meisten Spass haben wirst und sie ist "nur" ca. 20€ teurer(falls ich den gleichen Katalog kenne)
> 
> gruß degl



ich könnte das gute stück für 59,99euro erwerben. die anderen beiden ruten liegen aber auch bei 60 euro rum...


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

die hier wird vom Brandungspezi empfohlen in der Preisklasse wohl ne gute Rute..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Skorpion-Wea..._Angelruten&hash=item4ab22a72df#ht_3301wt_752

guckse dir mal an.. sieht gut aus..

und ich denke wenn Sie dir beim anschauen nicht gefällt kanns edie zurücksenden online bei der bucht....

bis 50 euro wäre das mir persönlich nen Versuch wert....

Gruß aki
PS: wo kommse denn her?

ok sehe schon
Vogelpark Walsrode ;-)


----------



## bukare (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Die Skorpion`s waren meine ersten Ruten und ich nehme sie immer noch gerne. Mir ist im Urlaub mal bei Sturm das Dreibein mit den Ruten umgefallen und die SIC-Einlagen waren dann gehimmelt. Hab mir dann irgendwelche Balzer "gold?" Ruten gekauft,um den Urlaub noch zu retten, aber nach dem die Skorpion wieder repariert waren, durften sie gleich wieder ran. Ich komme auch bloß 3-4mal im Jahr ans Meer und ich bin voll zufrieden damit.

gruß Renè


----------



## Boedchen (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Als gelegenheits Rute würde ich JEDERZEIT die YAD empfehlen,
habe sie selbst gefischt und binn eigentlich gut damit gefahren.
Verarbeitung sehr gut.
Wurfeigenschaften auch sehr gut ( für eine weiche rute).
Also wäre dieses eine Erste wahl.
Welche Rute ich pers. ohne einschränkungen noch empfehlen kann für Einsteiger ist die DAM Onliner Surf.
Preis leistung passt dort


----------



## antonio (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

ich würde zum gelegentlichen brandungsangeln auch ne heavy feeder nehmen.

antonio


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Heyho.. 
bei einem boardpartner is doch grade ne daiwa sensor im angebot... wie ist die rute eigentlich?? (soll keine werbung sein bin nur drauf gestoßen)

zum thema feederruten.. an sich sind feederuten schon eierlegegende wollmichsauen.. Ich nutze beim ansitzen fast nur noch meine feeder. Jedoch hatte ich mal gelesen, das die durch die recht kleinen Ringe nur bedingt Brandungstauglich sind, da sich das ganze kraut usw schneller festsetzt.
Auch würde ich mit meinen 150 g feedern wohl wenig spaß beim brandungsangeln haben, da die doch ziemlich weich sind.. da musste wohl richtige stöcke mit 250 oder mehr wg nehmen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



antonio schrieb:


> ich würde zum gelegentlichen brandungsangeln auch ne heavy feeder nehmen.
> 
> antonio



Warum? Weil die durch die vielen kleinen Ringe so brilliante Wurfweiten mit 'ner Stationärrolle erziehlt?


----------



## Merlin (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Wieso ????
eine Heavy Feeder geht doch  super zum gelentlichen Brandungsangeln !!
Selbst einige Profis haben immer eine dabei.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

bin zwar wahrlich kein Brandungsprofi;
aber ich denke, bei etwas Welle wird die Bissanzeige von einer Feeder schon etwas häufig erfolgen
Gruß A.


----------



## kerasounta (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

kenne keine Feederruten...

würde eher ne Bass Rute nehmen .....

wüsste nicht wieso man ne Feederrute nehmen sollte..

gerade bei viel Wind ist die doch zu wabbelig denke ich.. und dann wirds ärgerlich....
dann lieber ne 3,60 m Karpfenrute die Gewicht verträgt und auch steif ist...

Die Daiwa Sensor kenne ich nicht vom Nahen, aber ein Stock für 33 euro kann nicht sehr gut sein in der Performance..

von den Wurfgewichtsangaben würd ich mich nicht blenden lassen,
denke wenn du mit 250 gr voll durchziehst..haste schnell ne 3 m Pilkerrute in der Hand :q

würd mich natürlich freuen wenn mich jemand Lügen straft und die Rute als gut empfindet... dann würde ich Sie für 33 euro auch kaufen :m

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Moin,


wenn ich den te richtig verstanden habe, geht es ihm - auf den Umstand hinweisend, dass er nur 1 - 2 mal im Jahr in die Brandung geht - doch eher darum, dass er ne preiswerte rute haben will. nicht darum, ne rute zu kaufen, die er dann noch anderweitig einsetzt. was soll dann der hinweis auf ne heavy feeder.
bei tittenglatter see ohne kraut und strömung sowie mit ner durchgängigen keulenschnur (ohne knoten) mag die ja zu gebrauchen sein, aber sonst....?

brandungsangeln = brandungsrute

@te bei 1 - 2 mal im Jahr (urlaub) reicht auch ne billigcombo von askari. meine freundin hat sich gerade eine geholt. kein kohlefaser ergo gewicht, aber du kannst trotzdem weit genug rauspfeffern. bei 1 - 2 mal im jahr....?

gruss von der küste


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wieso ????
> eine Heavy Feeder geht doch  super zum gelentlichen Brandungsangeln !!
> Selbst einige Profis haben immer eine dabei.




Von super kann da wohl keine Rede sein!


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von super kann da wohl keine Rede sein!


 

Bin ich voll Deiner Meinung. Weiß auch nicht wie mein Freund vom Hamburger Hafenrand auf den Trichter kommt.


----------



## degl (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Alles richtig bisher, da er aber bis 60 Okken ausgeben will ist die YAD echt zu empfehlen......allein schon..............des Eigengewichts wegen

Zwischen Onliner & CO un der Yad liegen um die 300gr. mehr beim werfen an........da macht die "leichtere YAD" einfach mehr freude#6

Und "Gelegentlich" liest sich wie ab und zu und da sind auch die 60€ gut angelegt

gruß degl

P.s. auch die 33€ für die "Einsteiger-Daiwa" ist allemal besser wie ne "Askarikombo"....mag die Rute ja noch gehen.......aber die Rolle#d#d


----------



## basslawine (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> P.s. auch die 33€ für die "Einsteiger-Daiwa" ist allemal besser wie ne "Askarikombo"....mag die Rute ja noch gehen.......aber die Rolle#d#d



So siehts aus,
habe im letzten Jahr 2mal gelegenheitsangler mit der Riverman Combo getroffen und bei beiden war mindestens schon einmal eine der Rollen Schrott (einmal Achse verbogen und dem anderen ist am strand beim Wurf der Bügel in seine Einzelteile zerfallen so dass er die Schnur per Handzug "eindrillen musste". Für den letzteren Kollegen war das Angeln dann vorbei, weil kein Ersatz an Bord und der war extra aus dem harz gen fehmarn gejuckelt).

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Chinatackle und günstiges Tackle habe ich am Anfang meiner Brandungsangelei im Sommer 2003 und 2004 gekauft...

15 euro pro rute und 10 euro für die Rollen...
die rosten dir am salzigen Mittelmeer unter dem Hintern weg...#c#d

Schnurführung so gut wie nicht vorhanden und die würfe maximal 30 -40 m...|uhoh:

danach habe 2004 bessere Ruten gekauft , darunter auch italienische Teleruten für die Brandung und 2 Steckruten von Lineaeffe -Maver und Trabucco und Balzer Rollen für die Brandung..

Siehe da, es gelangen dann weitere Würfe und das Tackle hält immer noch.... :g

Denke ne gute Rolle fängt bei 50 euro an und hört bei 500+ auf...#t

Spro Brandungsrollen sind günstig und gut 60euro...oder auch die Daiwa Windcast.... Shimano Aerlex -Biomaster oder Titanos ab 60 euro-100...Okuma Distance Surf habe ich..ist auch ne sehr gute Rolle... für knapp 70 euro..Ryobi Proskyer oder Nosepower auch ab 50 euro..Tica Dolphin 

Bei Ruten wirds schon schwerer, da kannste eine mit 50 euro erwischen die Top ist.... und eine die totaler Schrott ist...

Gruß Aki

PS: ich angle auch nur 3-4 mal im Jahr  aber wenn ich schon die Brandung beherrschen will, sollte mein Tackle viel aushalten und beherrschbar sein..
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als schwaches Tackle... dadurch können dir auch Fische entwischen oder du erreichst Sie erst garnicht wegen fehlender Meter im Wurf #q


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

ok ne aski-combo ist nicht die goldrandlösung. ich würde mir keine kaufen. aber ganz so negativ sehe ich es für jemanden - und um den gehts- der 1 - 2 mal im jahr !!!! in  der brandung steht, auch nicht.
die ruten reichen, das dreibein ist kein mercedes, aber steht auch sicher auf dem strand, die schnur kannste wegwerfen oder weihnachtsschmuck dran aufhängen und die rollen müssen nach gebrauch kräftig mit heißem wasser abgespült werden, dann halten sie auch. die schnurführung ist nicht mit der guter rollen zu vergleichen, aber 30 - 40 m#d#d ich habe sie ausprobiert und hau mit den dingern auch 100 m raus.

ansonsten gebe ich den anderen natürlich recht. eine rute zwischen  40 und 60 € entspricht schon seinen ansprüchen.
aber bitte keine heavy feeder.


----------



## Kunde (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

danke schonmal für die vielen und guten Antworten!

Billig-Gerät(Askari Eigenmarken) sind für mich keine Alternative. Ich nutze beim Spinnfischen Gerät der "gehobenen Preisklasse" und da ich zu selten ans Meer komme will ich hier den Kompromiss eingehen und preiswerte Ausrüstung fischen.

Noch schnell was zur Daiwa: Ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen die Rute aber beim genaueren betrachten bin ich vor dem Eigengewicht von *810gramm* zurückgeschreckt.


----------



## kerasounta (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Nur durch mehr Gewicht der Rute kann die Sensor 
diese Gewichte überhaupt hinausbefördern..
hochwertige Materialien sind eben leichter..
Kohlefaser ist nicht gleich Kohlefaser
manche TopBrandungsruten aus Spanien wiegen um die 400gramm..
und bewältigen 250 gr oder gar 300 gr ohne Probleme

810 gr... ist der Standard für gute Brandungsruten von vor 10 - 12 Jahren an Gewicht....vielleicht noch länger #t

ich denke wie bei fast allen Markenruten ist das Problem im Billigsegment, das man den Namen trotzdem mitbezahlt...

ich denke du fährst mit einem nicht ganz so großen Hersteller besser bis zur 60 euro Marke...

Byron -Skorpion -Dam -YAD-lineaeffe usw....

PS: in der Bucht sind die Skorpion Weapon Surf für 50 euro drinnen..
Die Penn Overseas Surf für 89 euro...
2te ist auch in meinem Bestand und ich denke da haste schon ne Rute im guten Mittelklasse Bereich..


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Nur durch mehr Gewicht der Rute kann die Sensor
> diese Gewichte überhaupt hinausbefördern..
> hochwertige Materialien sind eben leichter..
> Kohlefaser ist nicht gleich Kohlefaser
> ...



|good:


----------



## meerforelli (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

moin ich find auch dass du ne heavy feeder nehmen solltest!weil du da m it verdammt weit rauskommst


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



meerforelli schrieb:


> moin ich find auch dass du ne heavy feeder nehmen solltest!weil du da m it verdammt weit rauskommst





Hatte meine Vorbehalte ja schon konkretisiert. Stelle mir gerade vor: auflandiger Wind um 5 - 6,  160 - 190 gr Kralle. Und dann volle Power. Bist Du sicher, dass die Feeder das aushält????

Und mit der kommst Du weiter raus. Weiß nicht


----------



## kerasounta (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



meerforelli schrieb:


> moin ich find auch dass du ne heavy feeder nehmen solltest!weil du da m it verdammt weit rauskommst



Wenn ne heavy Feeder dann eine ohne Kork Griff bitte...

Sieht echt doof aus an der Brandung #t

habe mir jetzt ein paar Heavy Feeder ruten angeschaut..

preislich günstiger...ingesamt leichter .....

habe aber eine Byron gesehen die eine Mischung aus Karpfen und Feederrute ist....

ne reine Heavy Feeder ist für die Brandung vielleicht doch zu weich vorne...

Frage an die Feederruten Spezis...???#c

Der Vorteil wäre das du mehrere Spitzen anbringen kannst je nach Wetterlage....

Weiß aber nicht ob eine Heavy Feederute den Bedingungen an der Nord oder Ostsee gewachsen ist...

Am Mittelmeer kein Problem da weniger wind und wetter softer.... deswegen beutzt man im Süden meist Bass ruten die nicht so viel Wurfgewicht benötigen...

Wenne aber Windstärke 6 hast und Seitenwind könnte es eng werden mit der Feederute...

Hat denn schon jemand von euch mit ner Feederute an der Brandung geangelt?


----------



## degl (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe mit ner 4,20er Cherrywood gefischt, die hatte ein Wg. -250gr......selbst bei "Enteich"(im Herbst) bekam ich mit den dünnen Ringen in dem Spitzenteil "Krautprobs"(die hätte jede Brandungsrute ignoriert) und das aktuelle Modell dieser Rute liegt auch bei 150 Okken.............HeavyFeeder =Brandung .......ein unzureichender Kompromiss......da kann ich ne Brandungsrute in der Elbe oder dem Nordostseekanal zum Aalangeln nutzen(mglw. auch im Rhein)

Und einmal Brandung mit mehr Wind oder Welle und du kannst die Feederruten vergessen

gruß degl


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

moin

ich würd dir auch zur skorpion oder dam 
 raten als einsteiger-rute.

oder einfach mal "ulli dulli" (delta fishing)
googlen , der hatte auch mal gute ,
günstige stöcker zum gelegentl.brandungsangeln im angebot.

greetz lars


----------



## riecken (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Naja bei einer Feederrute hat er aber schön viele (Fehl)bisse bei wind |supergri|supergri


----------



## basslawine (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> Ich habe mit ner 4,20er Cherrywood gefischt, die hatte ein Wg. -250gr......selbst bei "Enteich"(im Herbst) bekam ich mit den dünnen Ringen in dem Spitzenteil "Krautprobs"(die hätte jede Brandungsrute ignoriert) und das aktuelle Modell dieser Rute liegt auch bei 150 Okken.............HeavyFeeder =Brandung .......ein unzureichender Kompromiss......da kann ich ne Brandungsrute in der Elbe oder dem Nordostseekanal zum Aalangeln nutzen(mglw. auch im Rhein)
> 
> Und einmal Brandung mit mehr Wind oder Welle und du kannst die Feederruten vergessen
> 
> gruß degl




das fasst es treffend zusammen, zumal degl ja auch schon mit der Yad recht früh im thread eine passende Rute empfohlen hat.
vom Wurfgewicht mögen heavy feeder passen und wenn man eine hat, kann man die auch mal mit an den Strand schleppen, nur sind sie sicherlich kein Ersatz für eine Brandungsrute aus oben genannten Einschränkungen.

gruss Marco


----------



## Kunde (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

danke für die vielen guten antworten!

jetzt wo ich nen kleinen überblick habe, werde ich mich wohl zwischen der skorpion und der yad entscheiden...

gruß kunde


----------



## renegade1848 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

da ich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem stehe: Wo hast du denn die YAD für 60€ gesehen?

Gruß,

René


----------



## renegade1848 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

OK, gefunden, sorry.


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

frage zur heavy feeder welche neme ich am für brandung preis egal

gruss tom


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> frage zur heavy feeder welche neme ich am für brandung preis egal
> 
> gruss tom



Wurfgewichte bis 250gr. kenn ich jetzt nur von der Berkley Cherrywood.....som ab 150€

gruß degl


----------



## lsski (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> frage zur heavy feeder welche neme ich am für brandung preis egal
> 
> gruss tom



Jenzi AICAS Feeder Force 4,80 m 160-250 g

Mit 0,10WFT Color 12m Monoschlagschnur 200g Blei fliegt Gemessen über 150m weiter.
Natürlich habe ich mir die Feederspitze selber gebaut mit großen Ringen und etwas härter.
http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Angelruten-Steckruten/Feederruten/AICAS-FEEDER-FORCE::191.html  #6#6


----------



## degl (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*



lsski schrieb:


> Jenzi AICAS Feeder Force 4,80 m 160-250 g
> 
> Mit 0,10WFT Color 12m Monoschlagschnur 200g Blei fliegt Gemessen über 150m weiter.
> Natürlich habe ich mir die Feederspitze selber gebaut mit großen Ringen und etwas härter.
> http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Angelruten-Steckruten/Feederruten/AICAS-FEEDER-FORCE::191.html  #6#6



Stell doch mal ein Foto ein von der "getunten Spitze" oder noch besser: einen kleinen Bericht#6

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute zum gelegentlichem Brandungsangeln*

jo danke schon ma aber ich glaube das die berkely zu schwer is ich dachte an die team daiwa heavy feederis die gut weil die hat nur ein wg 150g 

aso ich glab jenzi das brauch man nichts drüber sargen genau so wie dega oder


gruss tom


----------

